
The Mood Ring of Algorithms Could Zap Your Brain to Help You Feel Better - furcyd
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-os/biomedical/devices/algorithms-play-doctor-in-brain-stimulation
======
Zenst
Whilst such devices will have many positive uses, the way it is portrayed will
certainly raise concerns from the mindful amongst us with fears the abuse such
devices/technology could offer.

Equally, zapping the brain as they say to change a mood is from my
understanding not as simple as we are not just fireing neurons, because much
is done via chemicals and that is an area of the brain we are still no experts
upon. Take psychiatric drugs - they way they are prescribed is very much trial
and error. Because it is extremely hard and impossible/impractical to measure
the brain chemistry. AFAIK it can only be done via invasive measure that has
more side effects/risks than the psychiatric drugs being doled out.

So for me - just zapping the brain to control mood may be a short term
solution, long-term - the effects upon the chemical balance could create a far
bigger issue. It's a bit like clicking ignore to a warning light constantly
and then down the line find out you have a bigger problem that no amount of
clicking ignore will solve.

